# Future Foal



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Havent even brought this mare home and I cant help but look into the future....toying with the idea of breeding her to this stallion. Located only 90 min away from me. If I do decide to breed it won't be until next year at the earliest, was actually planning more like 2021 but I like the idea of this cross.....thoughts? I havent kept up with AQHA or APHA bloodlines much but like the look of this stud. Honestly not a fan of color but thats the least of my concern.

Plans for future foal will be to keep it, and have an all around horse. 

Stallion....
https://www.allbreedpedigree.com/classic+sweet+jack

Mare....
https://www.allbreedpedigree.com/aces+april+dawn

Thoughts? Decent cross? Would they complement each other? Thanks for the help!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

I can't help you much in terms of would they compliment each other well, but he looks good to my untrained eye! Exciting


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> I can't help you much in terms of would they compliment each other well, but he looks good to my untrained eye! Exciting


Thanks for the reply! LOL Same to my untrained eye! Not exactly the color I was looking for originally but they use the stud daily around their ranch, along with rodeo events....just seems like an all around horse overall!


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

I actually like his color and think it would make an interesting cross. But I'm not good with conformation stuff either unless it's really obvious. How old is he? Since they use him he must be in decent shape so depending on his age that would tell you if any confo faults are a problem or not.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

pasomountain said:


> I actually like his color and think it would make an interesting cross. But I'm not good with conformation stuff either unless it's really obvious. How old is he? Since they use him he must be in decent shape so depending on his age that would tell you if any confo faults are a problem or not.


He's 15


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

OK, that's a good age. You'd think any serious problems would have shown up by now. I like him!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

pasomountain said:


> OK, that's a good age. You'd think any serious problems would have shown up by now. I like him!


Thats what Im thinking as well, have been doing more research on him, seems like a good stallion from my findings  Even though color is my last priority, I do wonder what color possibilities I have, still waiting for studs test results but mare's are known


----------

